# FS/FT: mature breeding pair of stingrays, 6" fly river turtle, ( PRICE DROPPED)!!!!!



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

*FS/FT: mature breeding pair of stingrays, 6" fly river turtle, ( PRICE DROPPED)!!!!!*

Sadly the time has come for me to leave the hobby,

Parting out my pair of large stingrays

Male - motoro x motoro/ hystrix 14-15"
Female- Marble motoro 16-17"

Both very active! male eats everything from pellets, prawns, shrimp, smelts, etc etc
Female eats everything as well and mouthing pellets

measurements are just a approx

They have been together for quite some time now and i am more then sure the male has knocked up the female countless times. 
If anyone is looking in to start a stingray tank or interested in breeding, this is your chance!!

i am asking *$350* for the pair. 
would like to sell together!!

Marble Motoro / Motoro X Hystrix/Motoro hybrid - YouTube 
Short clip of the pair of rays

The fly river turtle is approx 6" , feeds heavily on greens but will also take pellets and prawns, shrimp.
This turtle has never nipped or ate any of my fish before and is extremely active.

i am asking $*420* for the turtle

Also have couple smaller rays for sale, perfect for someone looking to try a ray tank or just looking to add on their collection
these are priced pretty inexpensive.

6" hystrix pair *SOLD*
want to sell them together, 160$ for the pair

5" male motoro *SOLD*
90$


































PICTURES DON'T DO THEM JUSTICE! feel free to come over and take a look! 
special pricing only for bca members !!!

WILLING TO ALSO ACCEPT TRADES + CASH for any that is for sale here~
however i can not accept trades of any aquarium/ fish stock related products since i am getting out of the hobby.

THANKSSS


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Waiting on pics


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Pics up!!!!!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Alex, I think those two would look grand in your 400 gallon....Go for it!!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thats my old proven male breeder. fathered 2 pups.

i paid 450 for that hybrid when i imported him. someone is getting a good deal.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

currently pending for a lucky buyer =]


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Back up for sale!!!! Bumpppp need them gone asap!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppp added turtle


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

BumPpppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppp added couple more rays in for sale!!! cheap!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumpppp, all pms replied, Motoro sold!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

didn't know you have this many ray . Where did you get the hystrix from? any pics?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Price drop to 400$ for the pair!!! 

Will consider trades+ cash aswell that are non- aquarium related! ( getting out of the hobby)


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumpppp, open to offers and trades!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow sick price that's just amazing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks bob, i have no idea why i am pricing everything so low haha..


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

up to the top! no one likes exotic stingrays or fly river turtles? =]


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

FRT PRICE DROP!!!! 500$!!!! bumpppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Ttttttytttyttty


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Major price drop!!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp 

rays are pending

FRT still for sale!! give me your offers!!


----------



## princedundee (Nov 29, 2010)

Would you ship the frt to Calgary via air?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it getting confiscated.


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sentttt


----------



## Searay (Oct 17, 2012)

Is your turtle still for sale


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

The FRT is sold.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

what kinds of fish can these turtles go with? I am very interested but I only have 1 tank I could put him in, and it houses African cichlids....


----------



## Searay (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the turtle still for sale, like to take a look


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I probably wouldnt put it with african cichlid. Cuz i tried and it was good for about a month and then my fish started to peck at his shell prolli causing him alot of stress and pain. So I'm gonna put him in a tank by himself. People have worked with putting monster fish like arrowanna with it, I'd say it's okay to put some small and fast fish in there that you won't care if it gets eaten.

Also Searay> the FRT is sold, to me.


----------

